# aorist imperative of διαλύω



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to use the aorist imperative of διαλύω to say : "dispel my fears / clear my fears".

I think it is διάλυσε (plural : διαλύστε) but I also found "διέλυσε".

Could I say : "διέλυσε τους φόβους μου" ? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> I think it is διάλυσε (plural : διαλύστε) but I also found "διέλυσε".


Hello,

yes, the correct imperative aorist form according to grammar is "δι*ά*λυσε", not "δι*έ*λυσε". The "*έ*" is called augment (αύξηση) and should be used only in the indicative mood. Nevertheless you may hear people say "δι*έ*λυσε" in the imperative mood, which is not correct as I said.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

I am moved to wonder whether Serrand is asking about classical or modern Greek, as διἀλυσε τους φόβους μου could be either. For the classical language Perseas is quite right, the augment ε occurs only in indicative forms; but the imperative plural would be διαλύσατε.

Σ


----------



## Perseas

Hello,

I was talking about modern Greek. To be more specific:
The imperative aorist is: διάλυσε (2nd sing.) and διαλύστε (2nd plural).
The indicative aorist is: διέλυσα, διέλυσες, διέλυσε, διαλύσαμε, διαλύσατε, διέλυσαν & in colloquial speech also διαλύσαν(ε).


----------



## Αγγελος

Scholiast said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am moved to wonder whether Serrand is asking about classical or modern Greek, as διἀλυσε τους φόβους μου could be either. For the classical language Perseas is quite right, the augment ε occurs only in indicative forms; but the imperative plural would be διαλύσατε.
> 
> Σ


In classical Greek the singular would be διάλυσον


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes, the correct imperative aorist form according to grammar is "δι*ά*λυσε", not "δι*έ*λυσε". The "*έ*" is called augment (αύξηση) and should be used only in the indicative mood. Nevertheless you may hear people say "δι*έ*λυσε" in the imperative mood, which is not correct as I said.



Using the augment in aorist imperative forms of compound verbs (επέτρεψέ μου for επίτρεψέ μου, ανέλαβέ το for ανάλαβέ το etc.) is a very common mistake, but is considered a mistake nonetheless.


----------



## Perseas

Αγγελος said:


> but is considered a mistake nonetheless.


Do you mean "is considered as correct"?


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Do you mean "is considered as correct"?


No; I mean that even though such forms can be heard very often, they are still considered wrong by those who care about such things.
Further discussion e.g. here: Μετά το «επέστρεφε» του Καβάφη, το «επέλεξε» του Αλέξη Κωστάλα


----------



## Perseas

Ευχαριστώ. Το ίδιο είχα γράψει κι εγώ παραπάνω, ότι είναι λάθος.


----------



## Scholiast

Αγγελος said:


> In classical Greek the singular would be διάλυσον



Of course it would. Very dim of me to have suggested otherwise.

Σ


----------

